# TC Bore Butter on Breech Plug...



## HD28 (Aug 11, 2012)

Can TC's Bore Butter be effectively used as a breech plug anti-sieze lubricant? 

I have a huge tube of it so if it can, I won't to have to buy the tube of breech plug grease.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## FrontierGander (Aug 11, 2012)

its just wax and will provide zero help in keeping the breech plug from freezing up.

You want some good stuff? Use the white plumbers teflon tape, that works real good and its cheap.


----------



## HD28 (Aug 11, 2012)

Good info! Thanks.


----------



## rustvyper (Aug 11, 2012)

white lithium grease works great too & is uber cheap.


----------



## miles58 (Aug 11, 2012)

Why would you not just use a moly base anti-sieze lube like for sparkplugs?  Everyone has that.

Dave


----------



## Redleaf (Aug 11, 2012)

teflon tape


----------



## HD28 (Aug 12, 2012)

All good ideas. Thanks.


----------



## mmarkey (Aug 12, 2012)

I like anti-seize choke lube.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 13, 2012)

miles58 said:


> Why would you not just use a moly base anti-sieze lube like for sparkplugs?  Everyone has that.
> 
> Dave



X2...Its what I use...About $1.00 at auto parts store...
Enough for at least 1 season ...

Might also throw some plumbers tape in my kit for my BP just to be on the safe side....


----------



## mmarkey (Aug 13, 2012)

HD28 said:


> Can TC's Bore Butter be effectively used as a breech plug anti-sieze lubricant?
> 
> I have a huge tube of it so if it can, I won't to have to buy the tube of breech plug grease.
> 
> Thanks for any info.



Why do you need/want to remove your breech plug? 

If you're building a rifle there is a need to remove your BP
for inletting the barrel primarily. Once the barrel is inlet and the touchhole is drilled/installed, the only reason I can think of to remove the breech plug is if a dry ball is stuck and can't be removed with less invasive methods. It doesn't need to be removed for cleaning. Even if you feel it needs to be inspected for some reason, it's not something you want to do on a regular basis. 

I build, sell and shoot flintlock rifles. Once the barrel is in the stock I have never had to remove a breech plug, and especially not after the barrel is browned or blued. Repeatedly removing and reinstaling the breech plug will only serve to wear the threads and mating surfaces of the barrel and breech plug, eventually causing the breech plug to over-rotate and unmatch barrel flats and breech plug flats, or become loose, causing gas leaks and errosion of the plug and barrel threads. In addition, you are likely to scratch barrel flats, even using a pad, while they are in the vise. It's your rifle, but if you want my advice, if it's in there and it ain't broke, don't try to fix it.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Aug 13, 2012)

I believe he is talking about one of the inlines. I've got one of them somewhere, just can't remember what i did with it!!
Bernie Goldsmith
Field Rep NMLRA


----------



## mmarkey (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks Bernie.

HD28, forget what I said, I didn't know you were talking about those new fangled muzzleloaders.


----------



## HD28 (Aug 13, 2012)

No biggy. I knew what you meant.


----------

